# How To Remove Kentucky Blue Grass From Bermuda?



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

currently Have Some Kentucky Blue Grass Growing on my Bermuda. Need Some Help On How To Killing it without harming the Bermuda.


----------



## T0R0 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hand pull it? If your yard is 1700 sq ft hand pulling wouldn't be too bad. I've had to hand pull goosegrass in a small section of my yard in the past... it was pretty easy.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have tall fescue in my Bermuda and I'm pretty sure celcius is supposed to get rid of cool grass in Bermuda lawns. But don't take my word for it I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Celsius will work.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

voteforfilthy89 said:


> I have tall fescue in my Bermuda and I'm pretty sure celcius is supposed to get rid of cool grass in Bermuda lawns. But don't take my word for it I haven't tried it yet.


Does Celsius harm the Bermuda?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Celsius will work.


Will it harm the Bermuda?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius will work.
> ...


Not permanently, slight yellowing can occur but follow label rates and you'll be fine. It's by far one of the most popular and effective herbicides for Bermuda.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


+1. I blanket spray my bermuda every spring with celsius to kill weeds and I never have any issues! Weeds go away and bermuda looks great


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Kballen11 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Don_Bass said:
> ...


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


Right On I'm Looking Into Purchasing some maybe a possible split.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Don_Bass a "blanket" spray just means spraying the entire yard, and not just spot spraying identified weeds.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## BermudaCPR (Apr 22, 2019)

Is certainty good for this in Bermuda too, that's what a local place wants me to use


----------



## BermudaCPR (Apr 22, 2019)

robertmehrer said:


>


That's what I do for spiders


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

BermudaCPR said:


> Is certainty good for this in Bermuda too, that's what a local place wants me to use


Bermuda Triangle


----------



## BermudaCPR (Apr 22, 2019)

Was at dfw Tuesday..thx for info


----------

